# Help with front analog port



## harrylucas (Dec 30, 2010)

Hello, i just bought a new case, and EZCool K660-D
And with my Motherboard the ASUS M4A785TD-V EVO.

Here what the Mobo's booklet says: Analog front panel connector:
MIC2
MICPWR
LINEOUT_R
NC
LINEOUT_L
AGND
NC
NC
NC.

the connectors say, however:

mic-in
mic-bias
gnd
spkout-l
spkout-r
return-l
return-r

I have no idea what goes where and i dont wanna f*** it up!

Please help!


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

See if this helps


----------



## harrylucas (Dec 30, 2010)

Nope, still don't get it. The Names don't match! Whats goes where?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Match the pin numbers.


----------



## harrylucas (Dec 30, 2010)

Aaaah. I'll get back to you on that then


----------



## harrylucas (Dec 30, 2010)

so whats mic in and mic out then?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Try this one


----------



## harrylucas (Dec 30, 2010)

1 mic in
2 gnd
3 mic bias
5 spk out r
6 return r
9 speak out l
10 return l.

Thats right? Yet i get nothing with speakers or my microphone


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Make sure the motherboard is set to AC97 and not HD audio.


----------



## harrylucas (Dec 30, 2010)

no it definately is because its working fine with the mobo's onboard one


----------



## harrylucas (Dec 30, 2010)

MAybe I need to install the ac'97 drivers B-)


----------



## harrylucas (Dec 30, 2010)

its connected right, when i plug headphones in i can hear it buzzing.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

In the Bios under chip set/ front panel audio, HD is the default setting, change it to AC97.


----------



## harrylucas (Dec 30, 2010)

It is, and its not working


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Wired like this?

mic-in PIN 1
mic-bias Pin 3
gnd PIN 2
spkout-l Pin 9
spkout-r Pin 5
return-l Pin 10
return-r PIN 6


----------



## harrylucas (Dec 30, 2010)

No because thats wrong.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Is there a web site for that case manufacturer?


----------



## harrylucas (Dec 30, 2010)

the outs and returns are meant to be parallel with eachother, and yes, but with no fitting diagrams


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Your right I mixed the bottom 2 up.


----------



## harrylucas (Dec 30, 2010)

I fixed it myself in the end, thanks anyway


----------

